# What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

I was wondering what are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10 gallon community tank with a betta?

I was thinking of a lowflow filter, some bamboo, some plants, and either a almond leaf or some blackwater treatment.

I'm aiming for a asian theme tank so the betta can be in a somewhat natural looking tank environment. And that goes for the tankmates also.

Any reccommendations on filters, plants, subtrates, & tanks inhabitants.
Looking for eco-things.


----------



## ufimych (May 9, 2011)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

I would name guppies, platies and mollies. Small tetras and corydoras would be OK. Any small fish, which does not nip on fins of a slow fish.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

I just saw a webpage that has pygmy corydoras and they looked good and tetras sounds good to.

Any other suggestions like filters I was thinking of a aquaclear i saw it has a adjustable flow fate.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

Do not put guppies with bettas. Bettas will look at them as another betta and will kill it. I think a group of panda cories or even hasbrosus would work with the betta. Maybe add a snail to help with algae control. Mollies will get to big to actually thrive in a 10 gal.


----------



## ufimych (May 9, 2011)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

I used to keep fancy guppies with my betta males. They were perfectly compatible. Usually I never worried about bettas as a danger to any fish. I worried much more about other fish, which could be a danger to my betta's fins.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

from doing a search,Badis badis inhabit the same waters as bettas.Some others are:

Tinfoil barbs
Siamese algae eater
Pearl danio
Blue danio
Black Tetra
Glolight rasbora
Harliquin Rasbora

Freshwater fish of Thailand

As for inverts,they may become food for the fish.I am working on a list of plants that are native to the habitat as well.If you want to stay true then go ahead with the indian almond leaves as they are native.

Also if you are going for biotope like conditions,look into getting a short finned male,as he will look more natural.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

I'm making the tank for my mother so I'm gonna let her pick out the betta, roundtails do come in bright colors also don't they.
The inverts are going to be part of a matence team somewhat.
And I got a peice of mopai wood that im gonna chop in half to create a makeshift tunnel.
Which type of filters would be best for the this tank that I'm planning to build: a power filter, a canister filter, a undergravel, or a combination of the two?
And I know this is a crazy question but my ma wanted me to ask if a ram would be suitable in the tank to? ( It's official she don't know fish haha)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

No rams,they need more room.

On the filter,if you can get a canister that has a flow regulator,that would be good,just dont let the flow get too powerful.

plakats do indeed come in bright colors like the longfins.I personally prefer them to the long fins as they seem more elegant to me.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

yea my ma said that she likes the color of the spendens.

The bistope thing well im gonna do my best no matter what, I'm gonna have a natural wall of rock of some plant mat the plastic backgrounds are bland to me

I just got a 29g tank & stand, I might just make the community tank in it instead fo getting another tank, do yall think that is a better size tank and would it might open up more possiblities for tankmates with the betta?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

Indeed a 29 would do very well!You can get a better filter and it will be more stable.

What color of betta are you looking for?


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

i dont know what color yet since im gonna let that be her decision lol


----------



## ohiobr (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

I've got a 10 gallon with a betta, 3 otos, and 3 peppered cory cats.

It's been almost a year and they're all really healthy and happy(My corys just laid a bunch of eggs).

Using an Aquaclear 20.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

my ma is leaning towards some of the colors on the blue betta usa site. But no definite color yet.

hey majerah, i showed my ma the pics of your macs and of the peaceful betta imbellis, and she liked them soso.
She also saw some Boraras micros, Chili Rasbora, and Burmese Bumblebee Goby and was wondering if thery could be tankmates? I think she picked them randomly.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*



GEN1Dawg91 said:


> Burmese Bumblebee Goby


You need to make sure of the specie because there is a similar Goby that belongs in Brackish Water.

Xanthozona = Brackish
Xanthomelas = FW

Also, I wouldn't recommend these with a Betta. Once a Goby has found a hidey hole it likes, it's going to make it is territory, and the Betta is curious by nature and will probably bother the Goby. Goby will snap at the Betta to back off but the Betta's aggression will probably kick in. It's definitely a hit or miss. Imo, the best way to avoid this, is doing the setup in a rather large tank, with many heavily planted tanks and caves etc. It also depends on how aggressive your Betta is, some are not aggressive at all.


----------



## fish5 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

i hear tetras go good with bettas


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

This is a question that gets asked a lot, maybe there should be a sticky article?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

I was actually working on a care guide for bettas,and thought a list of compatible species and even some native plants would be a good addition.

Whachoo think?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*



majerah1 said:


> I was actually working on a care guide for bettas,and thought a list of compatible species and even some native plants would be a good addition.
> 
> Whachoo think?


That would be nice, but I think the thread would need to have the warning that tank mates are a hit or miss with Bettas and it usually depends on how aggressive they are.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

Yes absolutly!Not to mention the tail type will have a large play in it as well seeing as short finned fish are much faster and more agile than the long finned varieties.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

Does anyone know anything about the snakehead betta (Betta Channides)?

Here is some links:
Snakehead Betta (Betta channoides) - Seriously Fish
Betta channoides "Snakehead Betta" | Bettas | Freshwater Fish | Aquarium Livestock - ThatPetPlace.com

And I got a 29g, with stand, tank sunday been so busy with college that i havent even got to leak test it.

Ive decided that a group of pgymy corys or some other small cory species for the tank to help keep the subtrate clean


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: What are some compatiable fish & inverts for a 10g community tank, with a betta?*

Channs are like albis(same complex)The only difference is locality.I have a profile here on the care and setup for the species.That can be read here:http://www.aquariumforum.com/f52/wild-betta-profile-albimarginata-17653.html


----------

